# posted pics of my first build on photos:)



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

With the help of some of the expert/seasoned builders on this forum, I completed my first surf rod. Thank you all!! It was such a learning experience!! I'm trying to convince myself to be happy with the outcome. But being a graphic designer, I don't think I'll ever be happy. For me all the dots and t's have to line up. 

One advice I can give to newbies is be careful with your work area. I set up shop in my garage. I'm subject to the outdoor elements when the garage door is open. During the first coating of epoxy, a gust of wind blew grass, paper towel, thread, foil onto the dry butt. What a mess!! After the shocking sight, I consulted with a local builder (Heaver) on what to do. Thanks to him and patience on my part, I was able to clean up the mess. So lesson learn is to keep your work area clean. Don't open the garage door went it's windy!!! 

Rufus


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice work there RG! 

You will have to bring it to the lead pouring party and let us put our dirty hands all over it!


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Nice rod*

Man you get into it a little more and I'll need you to teach me. I need a whole set up. Can someone tell me where to get my supplies and what I need to get started?


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

*supplies*

I get my supplies from various places off the internet. Mudhole- http://shop.mudhole.com/, Janscraft- http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/rod-building/ and CapeCod tackle- http://www.capecodtackle.com/ For blanks, I get them at fishsticks. They got a sale on rainshadows right now.

rg


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Now you're hooked!*

 Congrats and Welcome to a very addictive hobby! I just finished an All Star 10' 1/2" surf rod for the wife, working on my 7' bass flipping stick now. Still have another All Star surf rod and a GLoomis ultra light trout rod to start!

Sandcrab


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> Congrats and Welcome to a very addictive hobby! I just finished an All Star 10' 1/2" surf rod for the wife, working on my 7' bass flipping stick now. Still have another All Star surf rod and a GLoomis ultra light trout rod to start!
> 
> Sandcrab


Yes it is addictive hobby!! I found an excuses to buy more blanks to build on. Told my wife and father inlaw they need new poles So thanks to Robert at Fishsticks, I've a couple more to wrap. 

Now if only my 1yr old son learns to fish this season. I'd be ordering a blank for him 

Rg


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

rufus george said:


> Yes it is addictive hobby!! I found an excuses to buy more blanks to build on. Told my wife and father inlaw they need new poles So thanks to Robert at Fishsticks, I've a couple more to wrap.
> 
> Now if only my 1yr old son learns to fish this season. I'd be ordering a blank for him
> 
> Rg


I have a "one rod in - one rod out" deal with the wife. I am in the process of slowing getting rid of all my old ugly sticks,etc for new graphite ones.

Sandcrab

The 7 St Croix bass rod is completed. Now I start on my other 10' 6" All Star as a spinner. This has got to be my favorite surf rod for the DE and MD surf for light line fishing and lure casting. Man! Can that rod sling metal on my conventional rod!


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> I have a "one rod in - one rod out" deal with the wife. I am in the process of slowing getting rid of all my old ugly sticks,etc for new graphite ones.
> 
> Sandcrab
> 
> The 7 St Croix bass rod is completed. Now I start on my other 10' 6" All Star as a spinner. This has got to be my favorite surf rod for the DE and MD surf for light line fishing and lure casting. Man! Can that rod sling metal on my conventional rod!


The rod I just finish and posted pics is a 9ft allstar. i haven't had the time to take to the water yet. I've only test casted at the park during guide adjustment. I'm getting great distance with the "fugi concept". When I have sometime, I will compare the allstar to my other 9ft rods.


----------

